# Sticky  **MY2019 Unitronic Performance Software - NOW AVAILABLE**



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2013)

Unitronic® ECU and TCU Performance Software is now available for the 2019 (8V.2) Audi RS 3® and 2019 (8S) Audi TT RS® equipped with the 2.5TFSI EVO (DAZA) engine and 7-speed DQ500-MQB DSG transmission.
With testing and validations completed, Performance Software power outputs stay the same and most of our current, and future, Performance Hardware offering fits the MY2019!

*AVAILABLE UNITRONIC SOFTWARE*

































*AVAILABLE UNITRONIC HARDWARE*





*SNEAK PEEK OF SOME UPCOMING UNITRONIC HARDWARE FOR THE 2.5TFSI EVO*



















These platforms are supported with Unitronic’s UniCONNECT+ cable, empowering you to tune it yourself from the comfort of your own home or garage. The cable and associated software allows you to install, and upgrade, your new Unitronic ECU and TCU tunes, flash back to stock file in addition to read and clear DTCs. This is a perfect option for people our who likes to be autonomous or who live far from a Unitronic Authorized Dealer!










*APPLICATIONS**

2019 Audi RS 3 (DAZA)

2019 Audi TT RS (DAZA)

*Subject to ECU/TCU box code availability.

**


----------

